
New York State to ban plastic bags–here's why - pseudolus
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/environment/2019/03/new-york-state-plastic-bag-ban-explained/
======
pseudolus
Related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19536973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19536973)

